# Back to the Future?



## Havola (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok guys, so what really is a "flux Capacitor" anyway? The only time I have ever heard that term was in the movie series "Back to the Future". :lol:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Used for Interdimensional travel. I have had one for years.

Yes, it is just a joke :laugh:

BG


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This should answer all your questions re the Flux capacitor. It will, really. 

http://users.rcn.com/zap.dnai/cnslt001.html


----------

